
Remembering David Unaipon: the man on the Australian fifty dollar note - kschua
http://www.sbs.com.au/nitv/article/2016/09/28/remembering-david-unaipon-man-fifty-dollar-note
======
djsumdog
I wish I had spent more time looking up the people on the Australian and NZ
notes. They're certainty more interesting than the US's dead presidents.

